
Shortchanged: Why British Life Expectancy Is Falling - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/30/world/europe/uk-life-expectancy.html
======
RestlessMind
Had this been a story about the US, discussion would devolve into the lack of
universal healthcare and other safety net. But AFAIK, UK has NHS (and cheap
tuition etc). Then why do we see falling life expectancy in UK as well? Is
universal healthcare really not the panacea it is made out to be?

------
Browun
Does anyone have a link for a non-paywalled version?

